

Open Source Eclipse Celebrates 10th Birthday - msredmond
http://developers.slashdot.org/story/11/11/02/1729211/open-source-eclipse-celebrates-10th-birthday

======
jamieforrest
Happy Birthday Eclipse. Just as awkward and clunky as a tween should be.

